# Question about Loading a Pressure Canner



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I have an All-American 921, and have always either canned quarts or pints. Now I've started using some wide mouth half pint jars. Is it OK to fit in as many jars as will comfortably stack on top of each other? Do you need a rack between each layer, or can you simply stack, off setting each layer onto the screwed on rings of the layer below? 

It seems like it's OK fill the canner any way you can, but I thought I'd check with you more knowledgeable people first.


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

You can put as many jars in the canner as it will hold. If you have the spacers for each layer of jars, i would use them but if not you can stack the jars in the canner. I would stack the jars by straddling the jars below the stack you are making rather than stacking the jars directly on top of each other. Use the proper time for pint jars when canning in half pint jars.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, Whistech! That's pretty much what I thought, but sometimes with canning I think I know what I'm thinking is correct and it turns out the USDA has changed things again. I have one spacer, will get another to be sure. I read on one website (after I posted this question) that there could be a question about the weight of jars impeding the air movement out of the jars below, but it was just brought up as possible, not a thing that was a proven problem.

I've been cutting up a cow the past few days, will try out the half pint jars soon.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Let us know how it work IF you are still alive...


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

You are going to need the correct spacer between the layers.

Do NOT put one jar on top another to pressure can.

Make several batches versus putting them all in one big batch
if you don't have the right spacer.

As anniew said......let us know how it works out if you try a dangerous shortcut.....


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I always use the extra spacer when doing a second layer. 2 came with my 921.


----------

